# At what age does the Coat change? Does it always change?



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am assuming from some posts that Maltese have a "puppy" coat and then change to an adult coat. But from photos there seems to be a broad variety of coat types.

Emma has a fragile, silky "hair" type coat which is not "fur" like at all. Will she change to a thicker fur type coat as she ages? When will it change? Does it always cause matting when it changes? Is there anything I should know to prevent matting. She gets combed every AM and PM and as needed. Bathing is weekly, except for her face is daily and sometimes butt and paws as needed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese get their adult coat somewhere towards the end of their first year. They never get "fur". We call it hair.

With any luck her coat will stay silky. Did you see her parents? Did they have the proper silk coat? Usually, but not always, puppies will have the same coat as their parents.

As the coat comes in matting is usually a problem. Brush, brush, brush and hopefully it will pass quickly!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Alas, I didn't do any homework about where to get a Maltese. Emma came from a dreaded "Pet Store" and her breeder is on the Puppy Mill list. I had no idea about puppy mills. And just to make matters worse the Oprah expose on Puppy Mills was aired when we had Emma only a few days. Talk about GUILT!

But honestly so far she is OK. She was quite timid in the beginning but she certainly changed and now is the boss of the dogs (at least she thinks so). I am hopeful that she will not have any chronic maladies, but this is her forever home.

I am sorry I didn't do research and have a proper breeder. I will never know just how bad my little FluffButt ( or her parents) had (or have) it. I do know the pet store was clean, all the puppies appeared clean and healthy and well fed. No coughing, no runny poop, no runny eyes, etc. 

They also had nice loving staff, and the pups were not in cages ( they were in big glass playpens and that they had night staff that played with the puppies. I know this because Emma thought night time was "playtime" when we got her. She also was very well potty trained for 14 weeks old. One of the staff told me that they try to wee wee pad train and some dogs just pick it up fast.

In retrospect I would feel better with a true professional breeder but I am in love with Emma no matter where she came from. So her Mom & Dad's hair type will always be a mystery. But good hair or bad Emma will always be our princess !


BTW our Katie came from a Show Breeder (our son bought her- but he got divorced and we got custody of Kate) and Molly came from a farm down the road that had her Mom & Dad ( they were working farm Shelties)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Usually at 9+ months of age. Not all dogs have a noticable change and matting. 

Brushing regularly and an increased bathing schedule works well for me. I'll bathe every 3 days. The clean coat does not mat as easily.

Most dog's to have some change in texture from the puppy coat. Most commonly the coat becomes more coarse. Coarser silk is usually easier to care for than a very fine coat. Many dogs also have more coat (thicker than puppy coat).


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 13 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619195


> Usually at 9+ months of age. Not all dogs have a noticable change and matting.
> 
> Brushing regularly and an increased bathing schedule works well for me. I'll bathe every 3 days. The clean coat does not mat as easily.
> 
> Most dog's to have some change in texture from the puppy coat. Most commonly the coat becomes more coarse. Coarser silk is usually easier to care for than a very fine coat. Many dogs also have more coat (thicker than puppy coat).[/B]



That's exactly how is was with Bogie. Bogie went from fine hair to coarser thicker hair. His hair is much thicker and more cottony than when he was a puppy. He did go through that stage where he matted badly. He had to be shaved even though I brushed him daily. He got very small mats very close to the skin, but it did pass, and now he seldom mats.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sophie's hair is very fine and silky (I think). She's a little over nine months old, and she's showing all the signs for a silk coat (I think): her coat is cool the the touch, naturally falls back into place, and she has that part in the middle. She also doesn't mat very easily. She gets washed once a week, and I brush her once every two to three days. I very seldom find any mats, if any at all, even though she's always involved in rough-and-tumble play with her brother, Joshua. Maybe it's the products I'm using? I'm still using L'Oreal's Tearless shampoo and conditioner for kids. I'm really curious to see what kind of hair she's going to have as an adult! Her "breeder" claims that her parents have silky hair, but she might just be saying that.  

Oh, and I'm not sure why, but Sophie's hair grows so very slowly! We're talking at a glacial pace, LOL. She's a little over nine months, and her coat is no where near the ground! :mellow: Joshua, who is a little over a month younger than Sophie, looks like a hairy beast in comparison. Does anyone know why her coat grows so slowly? Is it just genetics?

Anyway, I'm so not looking forward to the dreaded coat change! Hopefully, it's already happening and I'm having it real easy. :biggrin: 

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Aug 13 2008, 07:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=619167


> Alas, I didn't do any homework about where to get a Maltese. Emma came from a dreaded "Pet Store" and her breeder is on the Puppy Mill list. I had no idea about puppy mills. And just to make matters worse the Oprah expose on Puppy Mills was aired when we had Emma only a few days. Talk about GUILT!
> 
> But honestly so far she is OK. She was quite timid in the beginning but she certainly changed and now is the boss of the dogs (at least she thinks so). I am hopeful that she will not have any chronic maladies, but this is her forever home.
> 
> ...



Please don't be hard on yourself! You didn't know any better. I, too, was ignorant at the time I got Sophie (she's from a BYB). I wish I had done the research before getting her, though like you with Emma, I would never trade Sophie for anything. She's healthy, social, happy, and the best companion ever. :wub: 

I think it is quite unforgivable, though, when people knowingly buy from a BYB, pet store, or puppy mill, thus supporting and continuing this disgusting cycle.  These people make me mad, to say the least. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------

